# Hagen Fluval EBI Nano Shrimp Tank?



## FireRed (Jan 21, 2012)

Hagen Fluval EBI Nano Shrimp Tank is a 7.9 Gallon aquarium made especially for freshwater shrimp. This kit includes all of the components that are necessary to care for your shrimp. The EBI Nano Shrimp Tank is a seemless aquarium with a removable glass top cover, a molded rock background for a natural appearance, a full spectrum lighting system and a nano internal filter to keep the water clear and clean. The kit includes a 4.4 lb bag of Fluval Stratum shrimp substrate, a protection mat, thermometer, telescopic shrimp net, 1.2 oz shrimp granules, 2 oz shrimp safe and 2 oz mineral supplement. 



•7.9 gallon aquarium with cover 13 x 11 x 11
•Comes with Fluorescent light, thermometer,and planting thongs
•Flora internal filter with spray bar
•Fluval plant stratum substrate
•Fluval aquatic plant care guide
•Molded rock background 

So I got this tank but mine only came with the tank, cover, thermometer, and light. I'm really happy with the size and I have a submersable heater. The only things i'm woried about are the strofoam backround thing? and the fact that theres sticky stuff holding it in place. Does anyone know if fluval filter are okay for betta"s I have one i can use now before i upgrade to a red art deco nana filter but if fluval has good filters id rather just use one of those as i wouldnt have to order online.


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

My favorite LFS has one of these guys up and running and it is a boo-ti-ful tank. They are just using the supplied filter and have just an amazing set up. So the filter is working well for them I'm assuming. I purchased one of these bad boys, myself, and found the filter to be a pain in the butt. It was very bulky and the outtake bar never did seem to fit properly so just tapping it would loosen it to the point it would blow off sometimes - what a mess that turned into. Plus when flow control was a bummer because to turn the flow down would cause a bad rattle within the filter. 

But like I said - it works wonders for my LFS. Maybe I just didn't give it enough love...

Good luck!


----------

